# Kitten’s paws and tail freeze to truck’s tire, but a Good Samaritan saves the day



## Robert59 (Oct 29, 2020)

A Good Samaritan rescued a small kitten after her paws and tail froze onto a semi-trailer tire in Colorado on Monday, according to a Denver-based non-profit animal shelter.

The 5-week-old kitten was spotted at a tire shop in Commerce City, the Dumb Friends League said in a news release sent to McClatchy News. She was hanging off the tire by her paws and tail when her rescuer heard her cries, according to the release.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/kitten-paws-tail-freeze-truck-214513842.html


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> A Good Samaritan rescued a small kitten after her paws and tail froze onto a semi-trailer tire in Colorado on Monday, according to a Denver-based non-profit animal shelter.
> 
> The 5-week-old kitten was spotted at a tire shop in Commerce City, the Dumb Friends League said in a news release sent to McClatchy News. She was hanging off the tire by her paws and tail when her rescuer heard her cries, according to the release.
> 
> ...


*"Why is it called the Dumb Friends League?

When our organization was founded in 1910, it was named after a London, England, animal welfare group called “Our Dumb Friends League.” In those days, the term “dumb” was widely used to refer to animals because they lacked the power of human speech."*


----------

